# crabbing at myrtle beach?



## bgfish7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are places to crab in the myrtle beach area? bridges, points, ICW...?


----------



## paint_u_dgt (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to know the answer to that to I heard the fishing piers are good sometimes especially in north myrtle. Hopefully someone will reply


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Veteran's Pier beside Capt. Dick's in Murrell's Inlet is really good. And around the creeks at Pawley's Island also. 

Most people who attempt crabbing usually don't get many because they don't use the right bait anyway. When crabbing, use a fish head or small fish bodies instead of chicken necks. Match the bait to the prey. When's the last time you saw a chicken neck end up in the water without the help of a human?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i always thought that the pier AT captain dicks would be awesome for crabs. at the end of thier trips the six packs clean the catch right at the dock and drop the carcasses in the water right behind the boats. 

if they will let you go crabbing there while the boats are out you should be able to clean up. 

last summer one of the groups camped near us went crabbing at one of the ICW bridges and did pretty good, though they did not know there is a size limit. 

good point about using fish heads!!

if you don't have any go over to the garden city pier they let you walk for free and you can hang around until someone cleans fish and get some freebies. 

cheers
jerry


----------

